# LTB: old school 5.25" mids



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I am searching for some old school 5.25" mids for the kick panels in my old caddy. max mounting depth of 3 inches. would prefer higher line phoenix gold, RF, or orion, but would consider anything as long as they sound decent. they dont have to be mint or NOS, just halfway decent. I would prefer them with grilles as well (but not required).


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

To bad you're after 5 1/4"s. I am contemplating sell my PG XS series comps.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

A few days too late. I just,bought a set of 5.25" PG zeropoint components in the box. Sorry, not for sale. They come up from time to time if you are patient. If you are patient you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

smgreen20 said:


> To bad you're after 5 1/4"s. I am contemplating sell my PG XS series comps.


What size are they? 6.5?


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, 6 1/2". Mids are used but the xover and tweeters are new, never used, all in box.


----------

